# Returning from Canada by water



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm hearing earlier in the week at the ramp below the Ambassador Bridge a fisherman returns from fishing in Canada. When he got to the ramp the CO asked where he fished. Reply was Canada, CO asks for Canadian license, license shown, CO asks for the call in number provided by the Canadians, fisherman didn't call in and the CO wrote him for 1 fish over the limit. Is that possible. Would appreciate an answer from a CO. Thank you.


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Its funny how this scenario is very similar to your "limit question" from last august. Just seems to be worded different.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

DM1962 said:


> I'm hearing earlier in the week at the ramp below the Ambassador Bridge a fisherman returns from fishing in Canada. When he got to the ramp the CO asked where he fished. Reply was Canada, CO asks for Canadian license, license shown, CO asks for the call in number provided by the Canadians, fisherman didn't call in and the CO wrote him for 1 fish over the limit. Is that possible. Would appreciate an answer from a CO. Thank you.


Is that launch open once again?


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

Not really, last years question was pertaining to licenses from both countries and being able to catch a limit on each license the same day. Not allowed due to possession rules.

This is totally different. The man had a Canadian license. Since when do we enforce Canadian rules that they don't enforce all that well? I call every time I enter Canadian water just because of the few horror stories I have heard about boats being towed and big fines.


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Is that launch open once again?


The ramp is Del Ray and the dock has been pulled for repair by the fisherman that use the ramp. People are launching daily without the dock.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

DM1962 said:


> The ramp is Del Ray and the dock has been pulled for repair by the fisherman that use the ramp. People are launching daily without the dock.


Thought you were talking about Riverside.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I suppose the thinking is that if you admit to breaking the Canadian call in law, it would be a short leap to think you are breaking US laws as well. By your thinking, All I need to do is buy a Canadian license, catch my six and say I was in Canada? I suppose the CO could give you the choice of one fish over limit, or hold you until the Canadian border patrol comes and cites you for illegal entry.


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is NOT what I'm saying at all. I'm saying a man simply didn't or forgot to call in when entering Canadian water. Upon his return a Michigan CO writes him a ticket for one fish over because he did not call in. I'm simply asking a Michigan CO can enforce a Canadian rule. Doesn't seem any CO wants to answer this, perhaps they are waiting for the Judge's ruling!


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

He's not enforcing a Canadian rule, it's a Michigan rule. The guy didn't call into Canadian customs. So therefore it was like he was never there, but has a Canadian limit in MI. At least the CO did his due diligence


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

This sounds just like the incident I heard about earlier this week. The person it happened to is credible so I tend to believe it actually happened on the upper Detroit River and not at the lower end--unless of course it happened more than once.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

localyahoo said:


> He's not enforcing a Canadian rule, it's a Michigan rule. The guy didn't call into Canadian customs. So therefore it was like he was never there, but has a Canadian limit in MI. At least the CO did his due diligence


Pretty much the way I see it. The person could not prove that he was fishing in Canadian waters so the CO wrote the ticket. At least if he had called in he would have had the number.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

DM1962 said:


> That is NOT what I'm saying at all. I'm saying a man simply didn't or forgot to call in when entering Canadian water. Upon his return a Michigan CO writes him a ticket for one fish over because he did not call in. I'm simply asking a Michigan CO can enforce a Canadian rule. Doesn't seem any CO wants to answer this, perhaps they are waiting for the Judge's ruling!



What you are saying is this guy admitted to committing a crime, not calling in when entering Canada, and then expects the CO to believe the rest of his story is on the right side of the law? 

The CO did not enforce a Canadian law, he enforced what he saw as an over limit in US waters. The only way to find out if it is a legit ticket would be to fight it.

Let us know how that ends up.


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

Alex
It is the same person and he is very credible. I can see your point that he couldn't prove he was in Canadian water fishing so the ticket was issued.


----------



## DM1962 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I see your point. Will advise how this ends up. Maybe he will call in next time sure seems easier.


----------

